# Flex Wheeler in 2005



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 13, 2005)

Still good arms, but his health is crap.










And back in his day.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 13, 2005)

what do you mean his health is crap?


----------



## musclepump (Nov 13, 2005)

Look what good genetics and some steroid abuse will getcha


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 14, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> what do you mean his health is crap?


Well as a pro he developed some serious health problems like with his liver, he almost destroyed it, so he had to retire as a pro and I  believe he still uses some a.s. but not a lot.


----------

